# Detailingworld™ Lite Review -Wax-Planet REVOLUTION X



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*DW Lite Review-Waxplanet Revolution wax*



*What is it?*

Revolution X .This is wet look gloss in a pot with very very good durability rarely seen on a show wax . Quite possibly the easiest wax we have ever used , there are no instructions required to achieve outstanding results with this wax. Revolution X is suited to both beginner and advanced detailer , simply apply , leave to cure and buff . After buffing turn the cloth and wipe the panel over and admire the finish you have achieved .
As with all waxes good clean paint is required for best results



*How does it perform?:*

Using a fresh applicator Revolution X was applied to a freshly washed car. Easily spreading and smelt great ( think Bananas). Very Simple to use, Hazed quickly and was then Buffed to leave a great shine.









*Conclusion:*

RevolutionX is a very easy to use Wax which leaves a really great crisp finish, if you are in the market for a new Wax this one would be worth considering. Great smell and lovely Finish





*Price:*

£30 for a 200ml glass pot or £10 per 50ml panel pot

You can purchase direct from Wax-Planet

HERE AT WAX PLANET

"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Looks worth a try :thumb:

Liking the lite review as well


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Like the cheeky shot of the wax planet range of waxes you have sp;read out there...


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Needs a beading shot but otherwise top work! 

Looks a nice wax this.


----------

